# What comedian would you vote for president?



## RED (May 30, 2007)

I would vote for Carlos Mencia. Nobody is left out. I'm a heterosexual white male too. (Have I victimized you yet?)


----------



## tellner (May 31, 2007)

Not Mencia. He's a thief.

I'd vote for George Carlin or Jon Stewart.


----------



## Kwiter (May 31, 2007)

Charlie Hill.......there's enough Thieves in DC already no pont sending Mencia another there.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 31, 2007)

I'd have to go with Dennis Miller.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 31, 2007)

Lewis Black or Jon Stewart


----------



## morph4me (May 31, 2007)

Lewis Black


----------



## JasonASmith (May 31, 2007)

Lewis Black, George Carlin, or Denis Leary...Take your pick..


----------



## CoryKS (May 31, 2007)

Too bad Kinison's not around anymore.  "I TOLD YOU TO GET YOUR ******* MILITIA OUT OF SUDAN!!!! OH!  OHHHH!!!!!"


----------



## theletch1 (May 31, 2007)

God! Can you imagine Kinnison addressing the UN?!  Hey, he did play a history professor in "Back to school" with Rodney Dangerfield.  Me, I'd vote for Lewis Black.


----------



## Nomad (May 31, 2007)

Stephen Colbert and Jon Stewart as running mates!


----------



## tellner (May 31, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Stephen Colbert and Jon Stewart as running mates!



My dream ticket. It's a sad testament to the state of American journalism that they actually provide more minutes of hard news per hour than any of the networks' news shows. And think of the press conferences!


----------



## RED (May 31, 2007)

tellner said:


> Not Mencia. He's a thief.
> 
> I'd vote for George Carlin or Jon Stewart.


 
Come on, who in DC writes their own stuff? Atleast Carlos makes it funny.

Carlin is funny, but VP would have to be Dennis Miller. Ralphie May is in the running (if he could run) too.

IMO.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 31, 2007)

Stephen Colbert all the way, although I think he was born in Canada, thus making him non eligible for election.

AoG


----------



## Tames D (May 31, 2007)

Carrot Top. Especially now that he's into bodybuilding. That body dosent fit that face anyumore.


----------

